# Wieder mal Verwirrung - ISDN mit Kernel 2.6.7

## nafets81

Hallo Leute  :Smile: 

Nach längerer Gentoo-Abstinenz habe ich vorgestern mal wieder installiert. Und zwar die aktuelle Version 2004.2 (Stage 3, GRP) mit Kernel 2.6.7 (mit genkernel). Mangels DSL-Zugangs bleibt mir halt nur der Internetzugang per ISDN.

Soweit so gut, Installation ging relativ reibungslos über die Bühne. Jetzt möchte ich halt gerne meine Fritz Card PCI (nicht 2.0) zum Laufen bekommen - sprich, ich möchte ins Internet  :Wink: 

Habe leider überhaupt keine Ahnung, wie ich die Sache angehen soll. Bin seit vorgestern am Foren- und HowTo wälzen. Finde aber leider irgendwie keinen Ansatz. Im Gegenteil, je mehr ich lese, desto verwirrter werde ich. Fast jeder beschreibt einen anderen Weg. Und ich lese von zig Paketen und Programmen, die man verwenden kann (mISDN, capi4k-utils, isdn4linux, fcpci, ppp, usw.). Gibt's da denn keinen "klaren" Weg?

Wie gesagt, ich habe bisher noch nix was mit ISDN zu tun hat installiert. Wollte halt nix falsch machen und wußte auch nicht, wie ich anfangen soll. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht helfen und sagen, was ich denn jetzt genau installieren muss (und in welcher Reihenfolge)? Wäre euch für jeden Hinweis dankbar  :Smile: 

Grüße,

Stefan

----------

## wiener

Seit dem 2.6 kernel gibt's eigentlich nur den CAPI Weg.

D.h heißt du brauchst mISDN und gehst nach dieser Anleitung vor. Die Anleitung is auch schon etwas älter den darin genannten Patch brauchst du inzwischen nicht mehr.

Inzwischen geht zwar auch wieder das alte I4L is aber nicht mehr offiziell. Falls du das haben willst solltest du im Forum nach einem Tutorial von Backseat schauen. Hat mir sehr geholfen am Anfang.

Da du eine Fritz Card hast solltest du vielleicht auch auf der AVM Website vorbei schauen, da die dort inzwischen auch einen Treiber für 2.6 kernel haben. (Das is meine Empfehlung. Geh auf die www.avm.de Seite besorg dir die Treiber compile sie und schau ob sie du in deinen kernel laden kannst)

Vorteil von I4L: mehr Informationen

Vorteil von mISDN: mehr Features, zukunftssicherer

Nachteile von mISDN: noch nicht stabil (vielleicht betrifft das ja nur die FritzCard aber ich hab seit Weihnachten 03 versucht das hinzukriegen. Den ersten Verbindungsaufbau hab ich im Februar damit geschafft.  Im Juli waren die Treiber immer noch stabil das is damit mehrer Lockups täglich hatte. Bin dann zu den AVM Treibern gewechselt die sehr stabil gelaufen sind.) Ich weiß nicht wie es jetzt aus sieht und ich weiß auch das die Entwickler sich reinhängen und eben mit dem alten I4L auf kernel 2.6 Umstellung viel zu tun hatten.[/url]

----------

## nafets81

Hey super, genau solche Tipps habe ich gebraucht  :Smile:  Danke dir schonmal. Werde das morgen gleich mal ausprobieren.

Diese mISDN-Anleitung hatte mir auch schonmal angeschaut. Allerdings war ich wegen dem Patch sehr verwirrt.

Und was empfiehlst du jetzt? mISDN oder I4L ?

Wenn ich mISDN nehme, dann muss ich mir die AVM-Treiber aber nich ziehen, oder? Die brauch ich nur in Verbindung mit I4L. Richtig?

Grüße,

Stefan

----------

## nafets81

So, bin jetzt einfach mal nach der Anleitung vorgegangen  :Smile: 

Habe halt zuerst mISDN installiert. Dann fcpci, ppp und capi4k-utils (in der Reihenfolge). Bei den capi4k-utils unbedingt die Version 2003-06-16 nehmen! Bei anderen Versionen kompiliert er nicht sauber und man bekommt später Fehlermeldungen bzw. es fehlen wichtige Module!

Danach habe ich den Kernel mit den Angaben im HowTo neu gebacken.

Dann die Module mit dem Script aus dem HowTo geladen, capifs gemountet und den Eintrag in der fstab gemacht. Schließlich dann noch die entsprechende Datei "t-online" im Verzeichnis /etc/ppp/peers/isdn/ erstellt.

Musste noch die Module capi und mISDN_capi in /etc/modules.autoload/kernel2.6 eintragen, da es sonst Fehlermeldungen beim Einwählen und Probleme mit capifs bzw. /dev/capi gab.

Das Einwählen klappt jetzt:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bash-2.05b# pppd call isdn/t-online
> 
> Plugin userpass.so loaded.
> ...

 

Wenn ich dann mit "ps ax" schaue, seh ich auch pppd. Sieht also ganz gut aus. Nur, wenn ich dann den Konqueror öffne und eine Adresse eingebe, z.B www.web.de, dann tut sich nix. Kommt nur eine Meldung, dass die Seite halt nicht geladen werden kann.

Habe in einem anderen Thread gelesen, dass es mit der Route oder mit den DNS-Einstellungen zu tun haben könnte. Kann das sein?

Ein "route -n" zeigt mir vor und nach dem Einwählen folgendes:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bash-2.05b# route -n
> 
> Kernel IP routing table
> ...

 

Habt ihr noch Ideen, was ich da machen könnte?  :Smile: 

Grüße,

Stefan

----------

## Macrobiotus

Hallo nafets81! Hast du wirklich fcpci installiert? Bei mir will es das per emerge nur mir einem 2.4er Kernel tun.

Ansonsten hab ich fast das gleiche wie du gemacht und habe auch Probleme.

Nach dem booten sieht es so aus:

```
bash-2.05b# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

mISDN_l2               43072  0 

mISDN_l1               10824  0 

avmfritz               20876  0 

mISDN_isac             14720  1 avmfritz

mISDN_capi            101440  0 

kernelcapi             43200  1 mISDN_capi

mISDN_core             75076  5 mISDN_l2,mISDN_l1,avmfritz,mISDN_isac,mISDN_capi

capifs                  4424  1 

nvidia               4820180  12 
```

und 

```
bash-2.05b# pppd call isdn/arcor

Plugin userpass.so loaded.

userpass: $Revision: 1.4 $

Plugin capiplugin.so loaded.

capiplugin: $Revision: 1.32 $

capiconn:  1.7 

capiplugin: CAPI_REGISTER failed - CAPI not installed (0x1009) [No such file or directory (2)]

bash-2.05b# 
```

da gibt es ja noch /etc/init.d/...

```
bash-2.05b# /etc/init.d/capi start

ERROR: cannot load module kernelcapi          [ ok ]

```

und das, obwohl kernrelcapi angeblich geladen ist

Nachdem ich dann das Skript aus 

dem HowTo ausgeführt habe sieht es so aus:

```
bash-2.05b# pppd call isdn/cybergate

Plugin userpass.so loaded.

userpass: $Revision: 1.4 $

Plugin capiplugin.so loaded.

capiplugin: $Revision: 1.32 $

capiconn:  1.7 

```

aber ps ax sagt nur 

```
 6838 ?        S      0:00 pppd call isdn/cybergate
```

Hat da jemand einem Idee, was zu tun ist?

EDIT: 

--- gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r1

----------

## isreal

Als erstes möcht ich mich bedanken für den Thread, hat mir sehr viel weiter geholfen...  :Wink:  , trotzdem hab ich ein Problem:

development-sources 2.6.8.1

net-dialup/ppp-2.4.2-r2

net-dialup/capi4k-utils-20030616

lspci liefert:

AVM Audiovisuelles MKTG & Computer System GmbH A1 ISDN [Fritz] (rev 02)

Soweit zu meiner Umgebung die ich verwende.

Habe auch alles nach der oben genannten Anleitung gemacht. Hat auch alles funktioniert:

```

lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

avmfritz               21900  0

mISDN_isac             16256  1 avmfritz

mISDN_capi            104000  0

l3udss1                38920  0

mISDN_l2               44032  0

mISDN_l1               12424  0

mISDN_core             78308  6 avmfritz,mISDN_isac,mISDN_capi,l3udss1,mISDN_l2,mISDN_l1

capi                   18624  0

capifs                  6152  2 capi

kernelcapi             46624  2 mISDN_capi,capi

nvidia               4817236  0

```

Nur bekomm ich beim wählen diesen Fehler:

```

pppd call isdn/arcor

pppd: /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.2/userpass.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

pppd: Couldn't load plugin userpass.so

```

... irgendwie sind für pppd 2.4.2 nicht die richtigen Plugins mit dabei.

```

ls -lR /usr/lib/pppd/

/usr/lib/pppd/:

total 0

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 112 Sep  5 16:59 2.3.11/

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 112 Sep  5 16:59 2.4.0/

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 112 Sep  5 16:59 2.4.1/

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 112 Sep  5 16:59 2.4.1b1/

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 112 Sep  5 16:59 2.4.1b2/

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 144 Sep  5 17:47 2.4.2/

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 112 Sep  5 16:59 2.4.2b3/

/usr/lib/pppd/2.3.11:

total 60

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 53488 Sep  5 16:59 capiplugin.so*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2312 Sep  5 16:59 userpass.so*

/usr/lib/pppd/2.4.0:

total 60

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 53520 Sep  5 16:59 capiplugin.so*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2312 Sep  5 16:59 userpass.so*

/usr/lib/pppd/2.4.1:

total 60

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 53712 Sep  5 16:59 capiplugin.so*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2312 Sep  5 16:59 userpass.so*

/usr/lib/pppd/2.4.1b1:

total 60

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 53712 Sep  5 16:59 capiplugin.so*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2312 Sep  5 16:59 userpass.so*

/usr/lib/pppd/2.4.1b2:

total 60

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 53712 Sep  5 16:59 capiplugin.so*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2312 Sep  5 16:59 userpass.so*

/usr/lib/pppd/2.4.2:

total 44

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  4136 Sep  5 16:58 minconn.so*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  6008 Sep  5 16:58 passprompt.so*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 25144 Sep  5 16:58 rp-pppoe.so*

/usr/lib/pppd/2.4.2b3:

total 60

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 53712 Sep  5 16:59 capiplugin.so*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2376 Sep  5 16:59 userpass.so*

```

Deshalb hab ich mir gedacht ich mach einen Link aber naja, war irgendwie klar das es so net funktionieren kann   :Rolling Eyes: 

```

d # ln -s /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.2b3/userpass.so /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.2/userpass.so

pppd call isdn/arcor

pppd: Plugin userpass.so is for pppd version 2.4.2b3, this is 2.4.2

```

@Macrobiotus: 

ERROR: cannot load module kernelcapi 

Bekomme auch immer diese Fehlermeldung wenn ich /etc/init.d/capi start ausführe...

Hab ich etwas vergessen? Irgendjemand eine Idee? Alternativen? Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!!

----------

## nafets81

@Macrobiotus:

Jup, habe fcpci installiert. Allerdings per Hand, da ich irgendwo gelesen habe, man sollte die neuste Version installieren und in meinem Portage Tree war die noch nicht drin. War vielleicht umständlich, wußte mir aber nicht anders zu helfen  :Wink: 

Welche Versionen von fcpci, ppp und capi4k-utils hast du installiert?

@isreal:

Du musst glaube ich ppp-2.4.1 installieren. Mit anderen Versionen soll's Probleme geben. Ich hatte den Fehler mit dem userpass.so-Plugin nämlich auch. Lag bei mir aber an den capi4k-utils. Hatte da erst eine falsche Version genommen. Kann dir allerdings nicht sagen, wie das alles zusammenhängt.

Also, soweit ich das beurteilen kann sollte man folgende Versionen installieren:

fcpci-suse9.1-3.11-02.tar.gz

ppp-2.4.1.tar.gz

capi4k-utils-2003-06-16.tar.gz

Nur so lief bei mir alles beim Installieren ohne Probleme durch und alle erforderlichen Module waren an ihrem Platz.

So, muss jetzt erstmal selber ein paar sachen ausprobieren. Ihr habt mich da noch auf ein paar Ideen gebracht  :Smile: 

Grüße,

Stefan

----------

## moe

Ich bin gerade zu müde um das gelesene auch vollständig zu verstehen, aber ich hatte die letzten Tage auch das Vergnügen u.a. einen Faxserver einzurichten, und bei mir kam ebenfalls beim Starten von /e3tc/init.d/capi die Fehlermeldung mit dem kernelcapi, Abhilfe hat bei mir das aktuellere ebuils aus diesem Bugreport für capi4k-utils gebracht..

HTH Maurice

----------

## isreal

Danke für den Tipp! Hab ich dann auch gemacht! Hatte in make.conf ~x86 drinnen. Deshalb hab ich eine andere Version emerged. Mit der jetzigen funzt es jetzt! Zumindest hab ich nicht mehr diesen Fehler!

Komischerweise wählt er jetzt aber er beendet dann die Verbindung dann. Laut /var/log/messages wird die Verbindung lokal getrennt. Was kann da noch das Problem sein???

mfG und DANKE

----------

## Macrobiotus

Soweit sogut! Habe zwischendurch mal i4l auspobiert, hat aber auch nicht geklappt.

So sieht es jetzt aus:

(capi4k-utils-20040810.ebuild benutzt)

/usr/etc/linux(version) gelöscht und Gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r1 neu emerged.

Kernel mit CAPI gebacken undn neugestertet.

mISDN per Hand installiert und wie angegeben (HowTo http://rcum.uni-mb.si/%7Euvp00845b/ )neuen Kernel gebacken und neu gestartet.

Mit dem Skript aus dem HowTo die Module geladen und pppd call isdn/arcor gesagt:

```
bash-2.05b# pppd call isdn/arcor

Plugin userpass.so loaded.

userpass: $Revision: 1.5 $

Plugin capiplugin.so loaded.

capiplugin: $Revision: 1.35 $

capiconn:  1.9 

bash-2.05b# 
```

Nagut, aber:

```
<PID> ?        S      0:00 pppd call isdn/arcor
```

und nach dem HowTo sollte da doch 

```
<PID> capi/0   S      0:00 pppd call isdn/arcor
```

stehen. Leider gibt es keine weiteren Hinweise was in diesem Fall zu tun ist / falsch ist  :Sad: 

Meine  /var/log/messages sagt folgendes:

```
...

Sep  6 18:33:08 star3 kernel: CAPI Subsystem Rev 1.1.2.8

Sep  6 18:33:08 star3 kernel: capi20: Rev 1.1.2.7: started up with major 68 (middleware+capifs)

Sep  6 18:33:08 star3 kernel: Modular ISDN Stack core $Revision: 1.23 $

Sep  6 18:33:08 star3 kernel: ISDN L1 driver version 1.11

Sep  6 18:33:08 star3 kernel: ISDN L2 driver version 1.19

Sep  6 18:33:08 star3 kernel: mISDN: DSS1 Rev. 1.26

Sep  6 18:33:08 star3 kernel: mISDN Capi 2.0 driver file version 1.14

Sep  6 18:33:08 star3 kernel: ISAC module $Revision: 1.16 $

Sep  6 18:33:08 star3 kernel: AVM Fritz PCI/PnP driver Rev. 1.29

Sep  6 18:33:08 star3 kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0c.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Sep  6 18:33:08 star3 kernel: mISDN_fcpcipnp: found adapter Fritz!Card 

PCI v2 at 0000:00:0c.0

Sep  6 18:33:08 star3 kernel: AVM PCI V2: stat 0x241020e

Sep  6 18:33:08 star3 kernel: AVM PCI V2: Class E Rev 2

Sep  6 18:33:08 star3 kernel: AVM PnP: HDLC version 2

Sep  6 18:33:08 star3 kernel: mISDN: AVM Fritz!PCIv2 config irq:11 base:0xC400

Sep  6 18:33:08 star3 kernel: AVM PCI/PnP: reset

Sep  6 18:33:08 star3 kernel: AVM PCI/PnP: S0/S1 40/2

Sep  6 18:33:08 star3 kernel: mISDN_isac_init: ISACSX

Sep  6 18:33:08 star3 kernel: kcapi: Controller 1: mISDN1 attached

Sep  6 18:33:08 star3 kernel: AVM Fritz!PCI: IRQ 11 count 2

Sep  6 18:33:08 star3 kernel: kcapi: card 1 "mISDN1" ready.

Sep  6 18:33:08 star3 kernel: fritz 1 cards installed

Sep  6 18:33:58 star3 kernel: fritz_manager: prim f1880 not handled

```

Was ist denn prim f1880?

Kann das das Problem sein?

----------

## Macrobiotus

Ratet man mit welchem Kernel ich gerade unterwegs bin! 

Es klappt endlich !! Yuhu !!

Aber nur mit dem Beweis meiner Blö*''$%heit  :Embarassed: 

Einfach so machen wie ich im letzten Post beschrieben habe, /etc/resolv.conf RICHTIG machen und los gehts  :Rolling Eyes: 

Das mit dem  (ps ax):

PID> capi/0   S      0:00 pppd call isdn/arcor

klappt zwar noch nicht, aber wen juckts?

----------

## isreal

Was hast DU jetzt gemacht damit es funktioniert?

Eine andere Frage: Für was brauch ich /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 und /etc/init.d/net.ippp0?? Für was brauche ich diese Devices?

mfg[/b]

----------

## hug0

 *nafets81 wrote:*   

> Musste noch die Module capi und mISDN_capi in /etc/modules.autoload/kernel2.6 eintragen, da es sonst Fehlermeldungen beim Einwählen und Probleme mit capifs bzw. /dev/capi gab.
> 
> 

 

das ist seltsam, da diese module schon im skript des howtos geladen werden sollten...

----------

## nafets81

Mhm, aber das Skript muss man doch immer per Hand ausführen. Hatte die Module dort eingetragen, damit ich das Skript nicht mehr ausführen muss.

Wahrscheinlich gibt's eine elegantere Lösung, ist mir aber nicht bekannt  :Wink: 

----------

## hug0

naja, du kannst das komplette skript ja automatisch ausführen lassen.

es klang nur so, als ob du das skript ausführst und trotzdem noch die 2 erwähnten module per hand lädst...

----------

## Macrobiotus

<AT> israel (doofes xorg, das at geht noch nicht)

 *Quote:*   

> Was hast DU jetzt gemacht damit es funktioniert? 

 

wie beschrieben:

/lib/modules/Kernelversion gelöscht, auch /sr/src/kernelversion weggeputzt, den dev-sources neu emerged, das angegebene capi4k-utils benutzt, kernel mit allem nötigen (CAPI nicht i4l) gebaut, neu gebootet,  mISDN-CVS-2004-08-29 per Hand installiert (Stichwort ./std2kern), wieder neuen Kernel mit dem Nötigen gebaut, und neu gebootet.

Keine Module "autogeloadad".

Das Modulladeskript aus dem HowTo benutzt und das wars (wenn /etc/resolv.conf und isdn/PROVIDER richtig sind).

Ist noch im Rohbau aber es läuft   :Very Happy: 

Ach ja, capifs ist in /etc/fstab wie im Howto angegeben.

Allesohne fcpci   :Wink: 

----------

## nafets81

Aber mISDN muss man doch sowieso per Hand installieren, oder? Ist doch imho gar nicht im Portage-Tree.

Und was meinst du mit resolv.conf richtig machen? Wie müsste die denn richtig aussehen?

Vielleicht probier ich's mal nach deiner Anleitung, aber dann müsste ich mir erst die dev-sources runterladen. Mit ISDN dauert das natürlich etwas  :Wink: 

----------

## Macrobiotus

Mein Beileid zu ISDN   :Wink: 

Mit richtig machen meine ich nur die zum Provider passenden Nameserver eintragen. Soll ja garnicht so einfach sein   :Embarassed: 

Gute Nacht *schnarch*

----------

## nafets81

Danke  :Wink: 

Achso, na das habe ich ja schon erledigt. Die müssten eigentlich stimmen.

----------

## phraitz

theoretisch gesehen wäre es ja auch möglich sich nen isdn router fürn paar euro bei ebay zu holen und den dann auf dhcp laufen zu lassen(vergleichbar mit nem dsl router)

dann brauch man ja sich nicht die ganze arbeit isdn capi4linux etc machen.

dürfte theoretisch ja funktionieren. oder?

----------

## Anarcho

Ja, das funktioniert.

Nur kannst du das dann nicht als Anrufbeantworter/Fax laufen lassen.

Ich hab DSL und benutze meinen server für eben diese Dinge unter ISDN.

Übrigens brauch man mISDN nicht, wenn man fcpci hat....

und mit mISDN funktioniert faxen nicht.

----------

## phraitz

fax oder ab hab ich ja nicht.

von daher ist mir das relativ egal.

hab halt meine isdn anlage (teledat x120) ums verrecken nicht zum laufen gebracht und ne fritz card ist ungefähr genauso teuer wie so ein isdn router bei ebay.

wie sieht das dann mit dem router eigentlich aus: kommt der an die tel-anlage oder direkt an den ntba?

----------

## Anarcho

Das ist eigentlich egal, solange an der tel-anlage auch ISDN-Ports dran sind. Wenn du es an die anlage steckst sollten aber die MSN's gleich sein (unter linux und in der anlage).

----------

## phraitz

naja meine isdn anlage hat nur nen usb und nen seriellen port.

also muss der router wohl oder über an den ntba

----------

## Macrobiotus

Nachtrag: 

Ich bin jetzt auf udev umgestiegen.

Da mISDN damit bei mir nicht funktionierte habe ich 

(nochmal gentoo-dev-sources "ungemerged", in /usr/src gelöscht und gentoo-dev-sources neu emerged, alte /lib/modules/KERNELVERSION auch gelöscht) 

neuen Kernel (ohne mISDN aber natürlich mit CAPI) gebaut und rebootet.

fcpci-suse9.1-3.11-02.tar.gz  entpackt und wie angegeben installiert (make && make install)

```
insmod /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r3/extra/fcpci.ko
```

und siehe da:

```
pon PROVIDER
```

klappt ohne umschreiben  :Wink: 

Allerding muss geht es nicht, wenn  ich fcpci in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel2.6 stecke. Erst mit ent- und wieder neuladen.

Ich arbeite noch dran, aber es geht.

----------

## rmcknt

So,

also ich hab eben auch die neue version fcpci getestet, und es funzt wunderbar

Mein Kernel: mm-sources.2.6.9-rc4-mm1

lspci:

```
0000:00:0a.0 Network controller: AVM Audiovisuelles MKTG & Computer System GmbH A1 ISDN [Fritz] (rev 02)

```

und das sagt dmesg:

```
capifs: Rev 1.1.2.3

capi20: Rev 1.1.2.7: started up with major 68 (middleware+capifs)

fcpci: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.

fcpci: AVM FRITZ!Card PCI driver, revision 0.6.2

fcpci: (fcpci built on Oct 15 2004 at 17:37:19)

PCI: Found IRQ 12 for device 0000:00:0a.0

fcpci: AVM FRITZ!Card PCI found: port 0xd800, irq 12

fcpci: Loading...

fcpci: Driver 'fcpci' attached to stack. (152)

fcpci: Stack version 3.11-02

kcapi: Controller 1: fcpci-d800-12 attached

kcapi: card 1 "fcpci-d800-12" ready.

fcpci: Loaded.

```

Grüße

Mike

----------

## PSykeO

Ich bin nach der von wiener vorgegangen und habe ein Problem.

In der letzten Zeile des Scripts zum Laden der  Module wird davon ausgegangen das eine avmfritz benutzt wird   :Very Happy:  (achwas *g*)aber ist es mögl. da sganze auf ner Winbond w6692 based Karte laufen zu lassen und was muss dann da rein?

mfg

mod edit: Ups, das Post kam 3x an.  :Wink: 

Hab 2 entfernt.

amne

----------

